# Kaydee's Hot Dump(Taking Requests)



## KaydeeKrunk (May 27, 2016)

So I mean, I've made several boards with themes and then fail to follow through *cough* _alphabet of love, acnl characters_ *cough* So I figured I would make just a general dump for all my crap art.

Just made this rad turt!







Critiques and suggestions of things to draw are welcome!

Currently doodling over on iScribble if anybody wants to join or watch! (You can find me as *turt *there) Feel free to leave suggestions or make requests, I am not guaranteed to draw what you request but I might try!


----------



## Venn (May 27, 2016)

ooo, that turtle is goooood!


----------



## Alienfish (May 27, 2016)

hey don't go stealing my customers.. hah jk that's one coool turt, love it!


----------



## Pokemanz (May 27, 2016)

That turt is fab af. The detail like wow <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2016)

Thanks peoples! It's a lot easier getting texture and stuff using iscribble's tools instead of the janky tools on MSPaint so I think I'll be drawing there more often. Also I made these dogs for my mom and grandma's birthday cards, it's supposed to be our white chihuahua terrier Penny, and our boston terrier Spud.


----------



## p e p p e r (May 28, 2016)

looks awesome! you're so good at drawing animals


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2016)

p e p p e r said:


> looks awesome! you're so good at drawing animals



I can't free hand them at all, I have to use references or I fail, and a LOT of it is actually really lopsided when I first draw it out so I just mirror the parts of the better halfs. That's why I do straight on. XD


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2016)

Need some suggestions for doodle material, and I will be doodling on iscribble if anybody wants to join or watch, board is called doodlebob


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2016)

Anglerfish, because those pretty ladies don't get enough love.




And a tokay gecko because they are adorable


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

Anglerfish ladies are cool indeed, I like 'gross' sea animals x)


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2016)

My fave "gross" or weird sea creature has to be a tardigrade 




TINY BABY!


----------



## Alienfish (May 28, 2016)

ok i'll stick to anglerfishes that thing look like..male parts with tiny legs lol


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 28, 2016)

ahhh sweet childhood memories....


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

What should I draw? I need some ideas and inspiration!


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> What should I draw? I need some ideas and inspiration!



draw another hippie turt.. or a hippiesnek


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

Made a tiny frog. And yiss I'll make you a hippie snek

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2016)

aww best snek ever <3333 tysm!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

If anybody wants to come request something or watch me doodle I'm on iscribble in a board called the unknown


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

my beaches and sho's


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 29, 2016)

Dr. Doggo


----------



## focus (May 29, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Dr. Doggo




much better


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2016)

Made a board called Woodchuck'd for tonight, come and join me in iScribble bliss, still taking requests, but I will be tab jumping so I'll be in and out!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 30, 2016)

Back on had some work to attend to, still need ideas!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 3, 2016)

Doodlin' on iscribble on a board called Bop-zupa! Feel free to come and hang out or doodle with me!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2016)

Some recent doodles from iScribble.













The cow field I worked with a few people on but I did the whole front hill and cow as well as the cow shadows, the other people drew the trees and the barn and the sky.

Anywho I'm on iScribble again tonight if anybody wants to come and make suggestions or requests, or if you want to sign up you can doodle with me. =]


----------



## Seroja (Jun 5, 2016)

what's the name of the board this time?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2016)

Seroja said:


> what's the name of the board this time?



Dinglehopper


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 5, 2016)

dang man you are good i love that last rainbow one :0000


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 5, 2016)

Thanks mango


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 10, 2016)

working on a tedious pixel board but feel free to come and hang out! If you sign up you can even help =D

Board is called Pixel so it should be easy to find


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2016)

Looking for things to doodle tonight, I'm in a doodley MOOD.


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

Could you doodle Tracer from Overwatch? c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Could you doodle Tracer from Overwatch? c:



I will TRY


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I will TRY



Good luck then :>


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2016)

Skweekerz said:


> Good luck then :>



Don't worry love.




I tried, dunno the acuracy, just used google images because I don't play the game!


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Don't worry love.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey well it actually looks pretty nice! 

also its a really fun game ;v;
But I love it! Thanks for drawing Tracer! ^w^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 16, 2016)

It seems like a neat game, my sister's boyfriend played it on Beta said the art was nice and the weapons were neat. I'm not a big fan of shooter games though. =D


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jul 16, 2016)

Thats mighty fine! But it is definitely a popular choice for those who do.
The art is really cool and each character is unique in their own way which is cool

Tracer is the best hands down imo though


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 17, 2016)

Alright, need more doodle fuel today.


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2016)

do you take ocs? if so, would u draw steph? http://toyhou.se/470989.steph

thank u!!


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 17, 2016)

Ayyy how about my wolf bab?
[Click]
He can just be drawn as a regular wolf if you want.

Your animal stuff is just so cool <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 17, 2016)

kianli said:


> do you take ocs? if so, would u draw steph? http://toyhou.se/470989.steph
> 
> thank u!!



Here is your very pink OC


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

hippie lizard? :'D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 17, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Ayyy how about my wolf bab?
> [Click]
> He can just be drawn as a regular wolf if you want.
> 
> Your animal stuff is just so cool <3



Working on him still, gunna finish him tomorrow probs


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Alienfish (Jul 17, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> View attachment 177690



i see that turt bb <3

and awesome!


----------



## jiny (Jul 17, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Here is your very pink OC



thank you!!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> i see that turt bb <3
> 
> and awesome!



That was my signature on the drawing game I drew him on. I use "turt" as my nickname on iscribble =D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> Ayyy how about my wolf bab?
> [Click]
> He can just be drawn as a regular wolf if you want.
> 
> Your animal stuff is just so cool <3



I'm not too great at anatomy but I still think he looks cute. =]


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That was my signature on the drawing game I drew him on. I use "turt" as my nickname on iscribble =D



oooh noice <3 turt 5lyf and love dat wolf!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> oooh noice <3 turt 5lyf and love dat wolf!



Thanks bby. =]


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

ayy best liz ever thanksss <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 18, 2016)

Sheila said:


> ayy best liz ever thanksss <3



That'd be ur liz if you have one, trying to dress it XD


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 18, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> That'd be ur liz if you have one, trying to dress it XD



ohaha ye for sure amiga


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 5, 2016)

Looking for more thingles to draw for peeps!


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 5, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


>



this is my fav omg, your animals are so great!! have u ever done a crested gecko before? like a view of the head or something I think that'd be v cool!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 6, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> this is my fav omg, your animals are so great!! have u ever done a crested gecko before? like a view of the head or something I think that'd be v cool!



I'll have to give a crestie a try, those eyelashes!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 6, 2016)

FleshyBro said:


> this is my fav omg, your animals are so great!! have u ever done a crested gecko before? like a view of the head or something I think that'd be v cool!



GLAMOUR SHOT


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 6, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> GLAMOUR SHOT



BEAUTIFUL! aw the eyes/eyelashes are great, and the little smile,!


----------



## Mercedes (Aug 6, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> https://i.imgur.com/sDHjLZF.png


Maybe try luckypinch??


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

Your work is really lovely, do you use DeviantART?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 8, 2016)

pawpatrolbab said:


> Your work is really lovely, do you use DeviantART?



I don't but I've been meaning to... I have a really old one that I plan to replace with a new one because I don't like the name or my older art works... haven't posted on it in several years either.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 26, 2016)

Luckypinch said:


> Maybe try luckypinch??



This is as far as I got for tonight, need to know their eye color then I'll finish it up


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 26, 2016)

Could you draw Mira being a prankster??


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Could you draw Mira being a prankster??



Working on it now!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> Could you draw Mira being a prankster??


----------



## aleshapie (Aug 27, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


>



OMG! Hilarious! Typical Mira prank, too! Love it!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 27, 2016)

aleshapie said:


> OMG! Hilarious! Typical Mira prank, too! Love it!!



I figured she wouldn't do "mean" pranks but silly and fun ones, so I remembered people at my school doing this with balloons in one of the teachers classrooms and it was so funny!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2016)

Beep


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 28, 2016)

Aaah I love your art!! Could you maybe try either my grumpy pup mathieu or my sweet little kitty nariko??

I can't believe I haven't seen your art before!!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> Aaah I love your art!! Could you maybe try either my grumpy pup mathieu or my sweet little kitty nariko??
> 
> I can't believe I haven't seen your art before!!



I love the pup design, I'll definitely give him a go!


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 28, 2016)

ahhh thank you!! Lil mattie on one of my fursonas quq


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> ahhh thank you!! Lil mattie on one of my fursonas quq



Sorry if it's not super accurate, i wanted to get his lip dot and all of the pictures had it on the other side but I wanted it to show XD


----------



## vogelbiene (Aug 28, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Sorry if it's not super accurate, i wanted to get his lip dot and all of the pictures had it on the other side but I wanted it to show XD



Awwww look at him!! He looks so good quq thank you very much!! I love it so much aaah


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2016)

Yay! I'm glad you like him! =D


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 28, 2016)

Can you draw Moe being flirty?


----------



## Bunnilla (Aug 28, 2016)

Since you made an amazing turtle, it would make me so happy if you could try my bunny Eboni if you need another ref here it is another ref

If you accept this and have any questions, let me know <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 28, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Can you draw Moe being flirty?



ACNL Moe? For some reason I instantly imagined Moe from the Simpsons


----------



## namiieco (Aug 28, 2016)

could you draw a fabulous alpaca?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Can you draw Moe being flirty?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Aug 29, 2016)

ShayminSkies said:


> Since you made an amazing turtle, it would make me so happy if you could try my bunny Eboni if you need another ref here it is another ref
> 
> If you accept this and have any questions, let me know <3








It's v hard to draw soemthing that's black XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Utarara said:


> could you draw a fabulous alpaca?



You got this Travis, make them wait for it!


Spoiler: BOOM


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 2, 2016)

Beep!


----------



## Bunnilla (Sep 2, 2016)

OMG U MADE MY CHILD LOOK AMAZING TYSM SENT TBT O.O.O.O.O.O.O.O.O.O.O.O.O.O

- - - Post Merge - - -

She's pretty rare to have black fur. One of her parents has brown fur, and the other one white with brown spots. She was the only black one in the litter ^-^


----------



## axo (Sep 2, 2016)

Could you draw me a happy little cheese with a turt on the side? It doesn't have to be detailed at all ^^


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 3, 2016)

chees4mees said:


> Could you draw me a happy little cheese with a turt on the side? It doesn't have to be detailed at all ^^







Turt and cheese!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 3, 2016)

^cutest turttttt <3 love that one!


----------



## axo (Sep 3, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Turt and cheese!



Thank you so much <3 Can I make this my avatar?


----------



## Pearls (Sep 3, 2016)

Your art is really good! 
Could you draw my oc maybe? c:


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Sep 5, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


>



 thank


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 9, 2016)

chees4mees said:


> Thank you so much <3 Can I make this my avatar?



Sure thing!

- - - Post Merge - - -



chees4mees said:


> Thank you so much <3 Can I make this my avatar?



Sure thing!


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 9, 2016)

GoldieJoan said:


> Your art is really good!
> Could you draw my oc maybe? c:







Tried to do it some justice, hopefully you like it!


----------



## Pearls (Sep 9, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Tried to do it some justice, hopefully you like it!



Aaa thanks I love it! c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 10, 2016)

Boop! Looking for some more things to try my best at! Give me stuff!


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Boop! Looking for some more things to try my best at! Give me stuff!



aaahh loving your avatar :3

hmm can you draw s?rgio godinho as a snake with 70s hairstyle lol?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 16, 2016)

Sheila said:


> aaahh loving your avatar :3
> 
> hmm can you draw s?rgio godinho as a snake with 70s hairstyle lol?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 16, 2016)

I tried XD But it just reminds me on Inigo Montoya...


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 16, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I tried XD But it just reminds me on Inigo Montoya...



lmaoooooo true with that curly hair xD i can try edit if you want to otherwise i will keep it, cute snoot always though <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Sep 16, 2016)

Sheila said:


> lmaoooooo true with that curly hair xD i can try edit if you want to otherwise i will keep it, cute snoot always though <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> thanks <3



You can do whatever you want with it bby <3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 2, 2016)

Been on a bit of a hiatus from drawing but I'm looking for new things to doodle!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 2, 2016)

Can you draw me tangy <3
From acnl


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 2, 2016)

Tangy with a bunch of citrus. =D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 3, 2016)

Need more doodle ideas! =D


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 3, 2016)

Maybe that's a bit much asked, but can you try to draw this http://img11.deviantart.net/a37b/i/2014/193/8/8/__bittersweet_lulu___by_pixalyte-d7q9v2x.png
with a wooden spoon instead of the stick in her hands, a cake instead of a cupcake, red/brownish haircolor and the fairy should be removed? :'D


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 3, 2016)

Can you draw toon link and villager from smash hanging out?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 3, 2016)

Zaari said:


> Maybe that's a bit much asked, but can you try to draw this http://img11.deviantart.net/a37b/i/2014/193/8/8/__bittersweet_lulu___by_pixalyte-d7q9v2x.png
> with a wooden spoon instead of the stick in her hands, a cake instead of a cupcake, red/brownish haircolor and the fairy should be removed? :'D



The same colors and stuff? Besides the hair?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 3, 2016)

Yes, same colors beside the hair


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 3, 2016)

Zaari said:


> Yes, same colors beside the hair



OKie dokie, I'm working on it now, making a few minor changes to fit it all in


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 3, 2016)

Nice! Can't wait to see :3


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 3, 2016)

Zaari said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see :3







It's not great but I tried really hard!


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 3, 2016)

Looks awesome!! 
Thank you so much


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 7, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Can you draw toon link and villager from smash hanging out?



Just came off my weekend, going to work on this tonight =D


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 7, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Can you draw toon link and villager from smash hanging out?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 7, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


>



Omg I love it, thank you so much


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

Could you draw me something with rainbows please?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 8, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Could you draw me something with rainbows please?







The background looks more rastifarian then rainbow, but putting blue or purple made parts of the unicorn disappear.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 8, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> The background looks more rastifarian then rainbow, but putting blue or purple made parts of the unicorn disappear.



Beautiful as always <3 thank you Kaydee


----------



## N a t (Oct 9, 2016)

I love your art! Some of the pics actually made me lol, like Tangy's face surrounded by oranges. Priceless.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> I love your art! Some of the pics actually made me lol, like Tangy's face surrounded by oranges. Priceless.



I'm glad you enjoy it! I try to be somewhat creative with the prompts presented.

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO I made this a while ago because I am really obsessed with Neko Atsume and wanted to share, if you click the picture you can watch me draw it! http://www.iscribble.net/gallery/drawing775010-neko-atsume-halloween.html


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 10, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> I'm glad you enjoy it! I try to be somewhat creative with the prompts presented.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ALSO I made this a while ago because I am really obsessed with Neko Atsume and wanted to share, if you click the picture you can watch me draw it! http://www.iscribble.net/gallery/drawing775010-neko-atsume-halloween.html



That's so adorable! I really love it


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 10, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> That's so adorable! I really love it



You can see the other contributions too which is neat, it's a super fun site if anybody wants to join, called iscribble and you can chat and draw in live time with other people which is really fun for collabs, and for people who want to draw on their own or don't want random people "ruining" what they're doing you can even make fully private rooms or rooms where only you can draw but people can watch, so it's pretty great, it's really died down recently (at least at night when I'm on) but there's still neat people and great artists.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2016)

Bing bong! I'm back on!


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 14, 2016)

Oh my gosh kaydee your lil pixels are too cute!! :0 
Your normal art is too but I just love your pixels quq
secretly wants some pixels but is too poor for them rippp


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 14, 2016)

vogelbiene said:


> Oh my gosh kaydee your lil pixels are too cute!! :0
> Your normal art is too but I just love your pixels quq
> secretly wants some pixels but is too poor for them rippp



Most of my pixels are copied that why they're good, my original pixels aren't that great. XD


----------



## vogelbiene (Oct 14, 2016)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Most of my pixels are copied that why they're good, my original pixels aren't that great. XD



You gotta start somewhere, though!! You just used them as a reference uvu you'll get better!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



KaydeeKrunk said:


> Most of my pixels are copied that why they're good, my original pixels aren't that great. XD



You gotta start somewhere, though!! You just used them as a reference uvu you'll get better!!!


----------



## jiny (Oct 15, 2016)

Can you draw http://toyhou.se/524117.woo--? You don't have to


----------

